# Algae problem with ADA substrate



## sandeepraghuvanshi (Feb 22, 2007)

My tank specs are as follows:
Tank age: 3 months
Tank Size :- 22g, 24X12x18 
Substrate:- ADA Amazonia, 
Co2:- drop checker in green zone,24 hrs 
Lights- CFL 96 w, 4+4hrs (on timer), no reflector
Filter:- Eheim 2224 
Flora:- Hygrophilla C. 
Hygrophilla?? 
Ammania Senegalensis 
Marselia
Bacopa
Glossostigma 
Dwarf Saggitaira 
Fauna: 5 Rams
Fertilizer: 3.6 ppm Potassium, (diy K2so4),
2 ml Flourish trace every alternate day
Water Changes: 50% weekly

In initial stages I had a lot of brown algae (Cladophora?). However large water changes and manual removal took care of this algae.
For last 10 days I am seeing black algae like spots on nearly all plants, I can wipe them out easily with hand.
Do I need to change my fertilizer regime?
Any tips would be appreciated


----------



## sandeepraghuvanshi (Feb 22, 2007)

I did not think it was such a tough question.


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Firstly this has absolutely nothing to do with the substrate so either you were trying to attract people for answers or just felt like saying you use ada substrate, the brown algae is something known as diatoms that every single tank will get in early stages... this your first tank? start dosing ei method and I'm sure you will be much more pleased. 

Lastly did you change anything 10 days ago.. the only reason algae appears is when there is an imbalance created in the system- if it stayed nice for 3 months then changed, your lacking on maintenance or something of that nature. Also if you haven't cleaned the filter since setup, it could be getting dirty and could have slower flow creating to little water movement in the tank.


----------



## sandeepraghuvanshi (Feb 22, 2007)

zchauvin said:


> Firstly this has absolutely nothing to do with the substrate so either you were trying to attract people for answers or just felt like saying you use ada substrate, the brown algae is something known as diatoms that every single tank will get in early stages... this your first tank? start dosing ei method and I'm sure you will be much more pleased.
> 
> Lastly did you change anything 10 days ago.. the only reason algae appears is when there is an imbalance created in the system- if it stayed nice for 3 months then changed, your lacking on maintenance or something of that nature. Also if you haven't cleaned the filter since setup, it could be getting dirty and could have slower flow creating to little water movement in the tank.


Your reply would have been more fruitful had you actually read my question and understood it.



> In initial stages I had a lot of brown algae (Cladophora?). However large water changes and manual removal took care of this algae.


I have mentioned that I have already taken care of brown algae, which by the way was not diatom in my case.
Hence you need not have answered this part.



> For last 10 days I am seeing black algae like spots on nearly all plants, I can wipe them out easily with hand.
> Do I need to change my fertilizer regime?


This is the part for which I was seeking opinions.
I hope you aware that ADA is a nutrient enriched substrate and normal EI dosing is never advised, because it leads to algae problems.
I have modified EI dosing dosing keeping in mind the nutrient release from ADA, and it on this aspect I needed advice


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Seems like you have it all figured out. You even guessed at the algae you had.. good luck my friend, now I see why no one tried to help.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------

